
A Neural Representation of Sketch Drawings - hardmaru
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.03477
======
hardmaru
For those interested, here is a video of latent-space interpolation of the
RNN-generated vector drawings (rendering a bunch of .svg files frame-by-frame)
using this method.

[https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/852312400481079296](https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/852312400481079296)

------
mayava
You should do a cat + bus drawing and get neural CATBUS!

